# With assessor



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

My ACS status just changed to 'With assessor'... yay!!!!

now does this just mean that my case manager has confirmed all my paperwork is there and passed it on the assessor? Does the assessor make the final decision? or would the decision already have been made by my case manager and then passed on to the assessor to stamp it? Does being with assessor mean it has been approved?

Also will the result come to me, or to my migration agent?

Almost there 

Mat


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

You're nearly there then!

I think we had to wait another week to get to the 'case finalised' stage.

Dolly


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolly said:


> You're nearly there then!
> 
> I think we had to wait another week to get to the 'case finalised' stage.
> 
> Dolly


Do they show you on the status page if you passed.. or do you have to wait for the mail?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm afraid you have to wait for the letter.

Dolly


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Way hay Mat congrats, i just saw this!

Yip - you have to wait for the letter from them but the waiting is only gonna get worse when you file your application.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Way hay Mat congrats, i just saw this!
> 
> Yip - you have to wait for the letter from them but the waiting is only gonna get worse when you file your application.


I just got a registered Post number. That means the results have been mailed. Now my stomach is starting to turn....

Luckily its going to my agent in Dulwich Hill... shouldn't take more than a day or 2 to get there I hope.

Mat


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Oh good luck - let us know how you get on!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

So ACS give you a registered post number when they mail the results. I don't see any place on the Australia Post website for tracking. Am I missing something?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

matjones said:


> So ACS give you a registered post number when they mail the results. I don't see any place on the Australia Post website for tracking. Am I missing something?


Ignore my last comment.... the results just arrived.............



I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

woohoo.... drinks are on me!

Assesed as ASCO 2231-17 Applications and Analyst Programmer

I am sooooooooooooooooooooo happy!


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

matjones said:


> Ignore my last comment.... the results just arrived.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS - 

YIPEE WOO HOO

WOW mat that's fantastic - i'm thrilled for you,

NOW GET THE BALL ROLLING AND GET YOUR APPLICATION FILED


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS -
> 
> YIPEE WOO HOO
> 
> ...


It'll be done within a few days... everything's ready to go...


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

matjones said:


> It'll be done within a few days... everything's ready to go...


Great stuff ey! No doubt you'll be wandering around all day now like a headless chicken with your head in the clouds (if you could imagine such a ridiculous scenario )


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Great stuff ey! No doubt you'll be wandering around all day now like a headless chicken with your head in the clouds (if you could imagine such a ridiculous scenario )


haha.. that scenario has been my life for the past 3 months... 12 more to go


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

matjones said:


> haha.. that scenario has been my life for the past 3 months... 12 more to go


Yip just go collect that degree in patience i was talking about not so long ago


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS 

Now get that main visa application in tout suite

Dolly


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

matjones said:


> Ignore my last comment.... the results just arrived.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Congratuation mate...... now you ready for next battle 
When did you submit your papers? how long it took for you to get the results?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

mohit2903 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratuation mate...... now you ready for next battle
> When did you submit your papers? how long it took for you to get the results?


it took 12 weeks... was submitted Dec 6th


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

matjones said:


> it took 12 weeks... was submitted Dec 6th


Ours took 12 weeks too!


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Ours took 12 weeks too!


Just filed my 175 application online. Let the waiting continue!! I may need to disappear from the message boards for a while to save my sanity... haha


----------

